# Ack! Well, the doctor appt didn't quite go as I'd hoped!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So in the horse section I posted I have worked a big yearling sale. Typically I stay out the entire first week of the sale. This week. Well I wasn't out yesterday or today  
The website I do work for emailed asking if I had a certain horse that sold today, and I don't since I wasn't out...come to find out it's one of the BIGGEST consignors wanting the picture, and I found out they used some pictures for their ads from the first night of the sale! So I am really really bummed I don't have the horse for them  

Yesterday I went out to feed the goats and had a dizzy spell. I believe it's called vertigo - where the world is spinning and you have trouble with balance. I also had loud ringing in my ears, felt nauseated and started sweating. I've had sporadic spells over the past couple of years, but this was the worst one ever. 
I felt so horrible I just didn't go to the sale. It lingered today, I felt okay as long as I wasn't up moving around all the time. Otherwise I just felt a bit 'off.' 

After doing research I believe I may suffer from something called Meniere disease - affects the inner ear. My left ear has lost some hearing although I can't remember how long ago that started. I ALWAYS have some ringing in my ears, again I can't remember how long... My left ear feels a bit stuffy.

I have a history of issues with my ears so it makes sense. I called the doctor and have an appointment early tomorrow morning, so hopefully they can help me get this figured out. I'd sure love to get the ringing in my ears to stop, it's quite annoying. And I am doubtful I can get all the hearing back in my left ear, but I'd sure love it if I could!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

Oh man, I've had a bout of vertigo due to inner ear issues... and it was HORRIBLE! I couldn't lift my head without up-chucking... That is the worst feeling.. and it does hang on for a while. I hope you get it taken care of soon. The meds do help alot, but it takes some time to get rid of that feeling permanent like.
Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

Thanks! Usually when I have this happen it doesn't last long, and it's happened a few times before but very sporadically. The vertigo is scary! I've had it happen once in a grocery store! But I felt fine. Today I can definitely feel the hints of something not right in my ear. I had such horrible ear infections when I was young. In fact I had to redo kindergarden because I missed so much school and fell behind on everything  I ended up having tubes in my ears. I started getting an occassional ear infection again when I was a teen. I think I've had about 3 or 4 ear infections in the last 10 years. It's been a while since the last once. Each one led me to the ER begging for relief!

I plan to be out at the horse sale Sat/Sun, possibly even tomorrow. Good thing tomorrow is a 'dark day' meaning they won't sell horses tomorrow, so if I don't go out I won't be missing much. Although I could be getting shots back at the barns. But we'll see, I am determined I am going to get some more stuff for the ad agency!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

I feel for you on the ear stuff!!! I had ringing in my ears since.. well I think I've always had ringing in my ears. Nothing has ever been able to stop it so I just live with it. I've had my ear drum burst three or 4 times now and thats really really painful! :shocked:

Hope you get things figured out. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

I have an ear issue that the doctor just calls allergies and trys to put me on steroids. the steroids make it worse! so when I had to be on steroids for my foot (severe allergic reaction to a bee sting) I got the ear issue back again!! I cant explain it which makes it hard for the doctor to diagnose I guess. Anyway Im sorry you lost the chance for the photos. Hopefully you can this weekend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

I pray... it will get better soon....that can't be fun at all....  :hug: ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

My mother-in-law was diagnosed with Menieres some years back, it was horrible for her....she was bed ridden for almost a year with it, she finally found an E-N-T doctor that specialized in Menieres....don't want to freak you out, but she had to have an injection into the inner ear, sometimes it takes 2-3 injections, she had to have 2.....but once done you should never have to have one again. My M-I-L had the injections about 8yrs ago and has never had any problems since....the only side effect is you will suffer some hearing loss from the injections, but my M-I-L said it was worth it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

Thanks so much everyone. I do feel much better, and don't have the occassional dizziness, but the ringing is annoying as it's louder than usual. 
Denise that is horrible about your MIL, I am so glad she is doing much better! Hopefully I won't have to have injections or anything of that sort, but I'm sure I'll have to have something done that medication may not treat? I have a feeling my doctor will have to set me up with an ENT. I hope and pray it's not one at UK hospital <University of KY>, great hospital but it takes FOREVER to get in there! They took care of my oldest daughter when she was little as she was sick ALL the time. She ended up having her tonsils out and tubes in her ears, never had a problem since then, and that was in 2001. 
I've had ruptures, but when I was young, don't really remember them too much, but I remember the pain from the ear infections. I can actually still remember being in the hospital for the surgery to insert the tubes in my ears. I remember when I woke up my parents brought me coloring books and crayons that I wanted  Funny how you remember that kinda stuff, but it's stuck with me.
I'm just glad this has been a sporadic thing, I couldn't imagine having it happen all the time. I think the last time was back in June.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

I just got home from the doctor, and just as I thought I am going to see an ENT, but of course I know to see any specialist, I'd have to have a referral for insurance purposes.
My ears look fine as far as no noticable infection. She said my left ear is scarred, which I knew that too. My blood pressure was on the low end, so that was good <my mom's family has a history of high blood pressure>, I've never had a problem with my BP.
Being this is an inner ear issue not much else she could do other than prescribe some medication for me to help get me dried up and to help with the dizzy spells in case they come back.

I can feel a lot more pressure in my left ear, and it's very uncomfortable. Not painful, just very annoying. Ringing is still the same in both ears  
I know I should probably have been seen much sooner I guess, but I just learned to live with the ear problems since I was young, if that makes sense... I don't want to lose my hearing though and instinct is telling me to get it treated now. Plus the fact I've never had a spell last this long.

I was sick with allergies a couple of weeks ago, so the doctor thinks that has contributed to this - sinus got backed up and pushed flood into my inner ear. 
My appointment isn't for a week and a half at the ENT, so hopefully the meds will help for the time being.

I plan to be out at the sale tomorrow and Sunday, I may have to stick a cotton ball in my left ear to help with pressure, but I am determined to get a few more days in at the sale. Of course it'll depend on how I feel the rest of today. Goats need fed for now, and then I think I will take a nap and just try to relax today, even though my house is screaming...CLEAN ME!!!! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*



> Thanks so much everyone


 :hug:

Hope you can make it to the sale.... :thumb: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

I did spend most of the day yesterday at the sale, it was fun  I felt okay until last night, think I just got too tired, started feeling a little stuffy and my left ear was bothering me, trying to ache. So I went to bed. Feel okay so far this morning. I wanted to go to the sale today, but think I'll stay home and try to do some work in the barn. Hoping my husband will go get the barn roofing as we still haven't fixed the barn addition. It's supposed to rain over the next few days and I am tired of that roof leaking in places, it's going to make the roof frame weak  A good day to stay home anyway


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

If you're receptive to alternative methods, you might check out the pH Miracle work by Dr. Robert Young. It's a diet based on (surprise) the pH levels of the blood. The theory is that the blood pH functions in a very narrow range -- like body temp, for example -- and that all diseases or imbalances require an acidic environment to thrive in. Thus, if you drive the pH back up into a normal base range the disease cannot survive or continue. Literally, you cannot get sick if you're pH is alkaline because viruses and bacteria, etc, must have acidity in order to get a foothold in your system.

I've done this diet for allergies, asthma, and my sister healed herself of breast cancer. In fact, it apparently works very well for all kinds of cancers and very serious diseases. But it does take some serious dietary commitment, and the cleanse part of the diet is, IMHO, the most challenging cleanse I've ever come across. The regular maintenance diet, once you're alkaline, is actually quite a nice diet and not that hard to maintain. My experience anyway. I've never felt better in my life physically as when I've done this diet.

Young's website is www.phmiracleliving.com.

Whatever path you choose I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*



> I did spend most of the day yesterday at the sale, it was fun  I felt okay until last night, think I just got too tired, started feeling a little stuffy and my left ear was bothering me, trying to ache. So I went to bed. Feel okay so far this morning. I wanted to go to the sale today, but think I'll stay home and try to do some work in the barn. Hoping my husband will go get the barn roofing as we still haven't fixed the barn addition. It's supposed to rain over the next few days and I am tired of that roof leaking in places, it's going to make the roof frame weak  A good day to stay home anyway


 :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

Thanks I'll check it out  
I don't believe it's an infection, as it's fluid that is trapped in the ear. However, I do know there are exercises you can do hat may help keep this from happening, so I am sure the ENT will definitely be able to help me learn them. 
My ear started bothering me not long after my last post. I ended up laying down on the heating pad for about an hour. Now my ear seems to be draining a little more and it itches/tickles from fluid, but I don't know if that's fluid from the problem or just some that loosened up from the heating pad. 
My ears are still ringing as if telling me 'something isn't right.' I hope it gets better or tomorrow I"ll be begging the ENT to squeeze me in and get it checked out. I am so worried about it causing more damage the longer I wait. I don't think the medications the dr gave me are going to help, at least they haven't helped yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

I go to the ear doctor tomorrow. Hopefully they can figure out what is going on. I feel fine most of the time, then there are times I just feel awful. Saturday night I got a splitting headache, it felt like someone had taken a hammer to the right side of my head! and went to bed early. Woke up yesterday morning with the lingering affects of the headache, felt a bit stuffy in my nose and ears. Mostly just felt like I hadn't slept a wink.
By late afternoon I was feeling pretty much normal again, went out and did some chores before feeding the brats.
Right now I can feel a little stuffy in my left ear, I don't know how to explain it but I can still feel this ear is off. My right ear feels off, but not as bad as the left, ringing is the same as it was last week - annoying! 

I blame the weather for me feeling so sleepy today. It's dark, rainy, and cool out. The kind of weather that makes me want to curl up in a blanket and hide from the depressing weather haha...

Anyway I've been counting the days to going to the ear doctor, so hopefully they can figure this out as it's really, really annoying, and other times very uncomfortable. I try not to complain about it and just deal with it.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

Ouch! That sounds so painful -- I hope your doc's can figure it out and get you some help soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ack! I am so bummed!*

I went to the ear docor, and spent about an hour and a half or so there.

Came home with a big ????? mark

UGH...

Okay, so as I already knew I have significant hearing loss in my left ear, well below normal - but it's high frequency loss, not low frequency.

Right ear is much more normal, but does have high frequency loss.

The doctor is stumped on what is going on with me and tried a few different scenerios.

The symptoms point to mineire syndrome <spelling>
But, he did a test and there was no evidence of fluid in the ear, and usually it causes low frequency loss, not high frequency.

He said it could be Otosclerosis and Tinnitus together

Otosclerosis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otosclerosis

He was explaining that the stapes <bone> in the middle ear may not be working correctly and causing the hearing loss.

Treatment can be hearing aids or surgery.

With the vertigo I experienced is afraid surgery 'might' make that worse. He wants me to first explore a very low salt diet. I don't eat a lot of salt, especially at home <My husband complains that I don't put salt on the food!>, but when I do eat out, I don't have control of what they put on it. This happened after I was eating at the horse sale for dinner two evenings in a row, and I am sure it was salty food?
He is having me take something called florical and watch how much salt I eat and see if that helps. He wants me to consider looking into a hearing aid, but we don't know if insurance will cover that so I will have to find out. Hearing Aids are very costly.

I can 'live' with the hearing I have, but what about the other stuff? I don't feel right, I don't feel like I did 2 weeks ago. I was FINE 2 weeks ago today, then the next day I wasn't fine. 
My left ear is not hurting, but it is kind of 'achey' right now, kind of like a pulsating ache.

I just don't know what to do.... should I call my family doctor, and explain that he doesn't know what to do, and maybe look into a second opinion? I don't know if insurance pays for a second opinion? I've never had this issue before.

I am at a loss.

Figures though.....can't I ever have an easy diagnosis? sheesh...


----------

